# Zeitschrift gestohlen?



## 7egacy (10. August 2012)

Hallo Leute und PCGH-Team,

zum 3. Mal habe ich diesen Monat nun die aktuelle Ausgabe nicht bekommen. Von einer Verzögerung bei der Post kann ja nun, am 10.8, auch keine Rede mehr sein.
Ist das Zufall, oder ist da eventuell ein schwarzes Schaf bei der deutschen Post der sich die Zeitschrift für seinen Eigenbedarf sichert? Einmal, ok. Aber es ist nun schon das 3. Mal...

Mich würde interessieren ob dem PCGH-Team solche Fälle bekannt sind und was man dagegen tun kann, oder gar einige von euch dasselbe erleben "dürften".


----------



## Atomtoaster (10. August 2012)

Hallo, das ist ja ärgerlich. 

Nachbarn oder andere Fremde die sie einfach bei dir klauen gehen sind ausgeschlossen?

Ist natürlich blöd wenn du 3x umsonst zahlst.


----------



## 7egacy (10. August 2012)

Naja wenn ich mich bei Computec gemeldet habe, habe ich auch immer eine nachgeschickt bekommen. Fraglich nur wie lange die das noch mitmachen. Außerdem wäre es eben schön wenn ich meine Zeitschrift nicht jedes mal 2 Wochen später bekomme...
Glaube eher weniger das die Nachbarn die klauen, würde auch niemand, rein von den Interessen her, in Frage kommen.

Schade das man denjenigen bei der Post nie finden wird, oder ist es möglich sowas nach zuverfolgen? Eher nicht, oder?


----------



## ezark (10. August 2012)

Bist du sicher dass deine Zeitschrift von der Deutschen Post ausgeliefert wird? Vielleicht hast du einen faulen Zeitschriftenzusteller in deinem Bezirk, wenn ja erkundige dich und besuch ihn mal! Wer weiss was der noch alles zuhause hortet!


----------



## Atomtoaster (10. August 2012)

Eher nicht, es sei denn es ist dein Postbote.

Sicher das die Zeitschrift dein Haus nicht erreicht?

Wenn ich bei der Post arbeiten und PCGH Hefte klauen würde, würde ich doch nicht 3x hintereinander das des selben nehmen.


----------



## 7egacy (10. August 2012)

Naja ich habe ehrlich gesagt noch nicht gesehen wer die bringt, dachte aber eben die Post. Tragen das auch "normale" Leute aus, wie wir früher die Zeitungen? Wenn ja, wie kann ich erfahren wer hier dafür zuständig ist?

EDIT: Meine Postbotin schließe ich eigentlich aus, da es eine ältere sehr nette Dame ist. Klar bin ich mir sicher, die übersieht man im Briefkasten ja nicht so einfach.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (10. August 2012)

Hi Ken,

das ist natürlich sehr ärgerlich. Ich vermute, du kannst ausschließen, dass das Fehlen der Zeitrschrift mit einer Adressänderung oder einer Beendigung des Abos zu tun hat. Mir sind keine derartigen Fälle bei PCGH bekannt (mit der Abo-Lieferung hat die Redaktion selbst schließlich auch nichts zu tun ), die Zustellung erfolgt aber meines Wissens regulär mit der Tagespost. Den Abo-Service hast du wegen des Ausbleibens noch nicht informiert?


----------



## ezark (10. August 2012)

zb Bauer Postel Network kann von der Post bezirke abziehen und "selbst" verwalten, da werden meist Zusteller gesucht und die sind manchmal schwarze Schafe... Erkundige dich am Telefon und lass dir die Daten vom Vertriebsstellenleiter geben und klär das.


----------



## 7egacy (10. August 2012)

Mein Abo läuft noch regulär und umgezogen bin ich, soweit ich weis, auch nicht  .
An Computec habe ich nun wieder eine Email geschrieben, in der ich um eine neue Zeitschrift gebeten habe und gleichzeitig erwähnt das es nun schon das 3. mal ist. Vielleicht kümmern die sich ja auch darum.
@ezark: Kann es auch sein das bspw. ein Typ von Bauer Postel Network meine Zeitschrift bringt und die Post meine restliche Post? Wäre ja eigentlich unlogisch, oder?


----------



## ezark (10. August 2012)

Das kann auch sein, bpn stellt keine privaten Briefe usw zu, hauptsächlich Zeitschriften,Kataloge usw


----------



## 7egacy (14. August 2012)

Schade das sich bis heute nicht mal Computec gemeldet hat. Gibt es in so einem Fall eigentlich ein Recht auf Kündigung des Abos? Ich mein ich bekomme ja nicht das was ich bezahle und wenn dann nicht zum vereinbarten Liefertermin...


----------



## PCGH_Marco (15. August 2012)

Hallo,

schick mir bitte per PN deine Anschrift. Ich lasse dir ein Heft aus der Redaktion zukommen, bis der Abo-Service den Fall geklärt hat.

Marco


----------



## 7egacy (15. August 2012)

Ist geschehen, vielen Dank


----------



## 7egacy (16. August 2012)

Heute kam endlich meine heißgeliebte Zeitschrift an. Sogar in doppelter Ausführung 
Einmal eine DVD Ausgabe aus der Redaktion und eine normale von Computec. Soll ich die DVD Version wieder zurück an euch schicken, da ich ja die andere von Computec jetzt habe und ich gar nicht das DVD-Abo habe?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (16. August 2012)

Nicht nötig - behalte ruhig die DVD-Version und schau dir an, was wir monatlich alles auf die DVD packen.


----------



## 7egacy (16. August 2012)

Alles klar, dann vielen Dank. 
Vielleicht wirds ja dann bald ein DVD-Abo


----------



## PCGH_Raff (16. August 2012)

Feedback zur DVD nicht vergessen! 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Henninges (16. August 2012)

aus eigener erfahrung kann ich nur schreiben, die pcgh und andere printmedien aus dem computec verlag, werden mit der post zugestellt. wenn eine abolieferung ausbleibt, so ist der verlag, nicht die redaktion zu benachrichtigen. dieser kann dann bei der post in erfahrung bringen und eine laufzeitprüfung verlangen. der zusteller führt dann eine liste, wann welche sendung bei ihm zur zustellung vorliegen. dieser erhebungsbogen wird dann von der post ausgewertet und dem verlag mitgeteilt...


----------



## 7egacy (17. August 2012)

Also die DVD ist wirklich spitze, hätte ich ehrlich gesagt nicht so gut erwartet. Da kommt man schon in die Versuchung auf das DVD Abo umzusteigen...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. August 2012)

Ken schrieb:


> Also die DVD ist wirklich spitze, hätte ich ehrlich gesagt nicht so gut erwartet. Da kommt man schon in die Versuchung auf das DVD Abo umzusteigen...



Ich kenne keine ander Version, wenn mal der Inhalt weniger von Interesse ist hätte man feine Untersetzer


----------



## kühlprofi (17. August 2012)

Nur einer kann sie gestohlen haben.. Chuck Norris


----------

